# Changement de Disque Dur interne MacBook Pro



## Ferraille94200 (19 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

Je souhaiterais changer le Disque Dur interne de mon MacBook Pro 13", qui est actuellement de 250 Go.
Travaillant pas mal les images et les vidéos, j'aurai besoin d'un plus gros espace de stockage dans celui-ci ; je pensais y installer un Disque Dur interne de 1To.
Seulement, je me demande si cela n'aurait pas des conséquences comme des ralentissement d'alllumage, d'exploration, d'exécution de programmes...

Quel type de disque dur me conseillez-vous ? En tours/min ? etc...

Je vous remercie d'avance pour vos réponses.

Cordialement,

THom.


----------



## itOtO (19 Mars 2012)

Aucun de soucis de ralentissement, au contraire, il faudrait vérifier mais je pense que ton disque est un 5400tr/min donc si tu passes en 7200tr/min tu gagneras même en performances.

Pour le choix du disque, je te conseillerais plutôt un seagate XT hybride 750Go qui a en plus un peu de mémoire flash type SSD qui sert de tampon pour accélérer les vitesses du disque. Sinon ça va être un samsung spinpoint ou un western digital scorpio blue en 1To.


----------

